# What my weekend will consist of (pictures)...



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

The St Pete Grand Prix!!!!!!

Today was the first day of the St Pete Grand Prix! It was only practicing and then qualifying for the World Challange Series

Brought my camera along and took pictures pretty much all day. I took over 500 pictures but all of them didnt come out perfect 

I'll post more as I edit them

Enjoy!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very cool, but Enzo won't dig the fact that you're watching open wheel racing without a Ferrari in the field! Don't forget the F1 Australian Grand Prix in Melbourne is this weekend. Qualifying is tonight and the race is tomorrow! Both are on Speed TV!!! Go Schumi!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Very cool, but Enzo won't dig the fact that you're watching open wheel racing without a Ferrari in the field! Don't forget the F1 Australian Grand Prix in Melbourne is this weekend. Qualifying is tonight and the race is tomorrow! Both are on Speed TV!!! Go Schumi!


Hahaha dont get me started with Ferrari!!! The last two years I went the American Le Mans Series came along and this year for some reason the skipped the St Pete Grand Prix!!! The world challege series is cool since its cars you can see everyday.

I'll probably miss the F1 race since I'm going back tomorrow at 7 in the morning and wont get back home again til 5 or 6. I'll have to DVR the race. I didnt know the F1 season started until my friend told me about it today


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like a blast - my weekend consists of fixing my radiator 

Have FUN!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww fun I've always wanted to go to something like that.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I've never been to the track to watch races....Seems cool


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg how fun!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Looks like a blast - my weekend consists of fixing my radiator
> 
> Have FUN!


It was def fun! I wish I could have made it out today but the weather sucks plus I'm beat from Friday and Saturday.


Nizmosmommy said:


> aww fun I've always wanted to go to something like that.


Its a lot of fun! I've been thinking about going to driving school lately but its not that cheap.


Czar said:


> I've never been to the track to watch races....Seems cool


You should go sometime man. Its a blast. Most of the people are really down to earth.

There is a World Challenge race at Virginia International Raceway September 10-12, 2010.


beccaboo said:


> omg how fun!


It was!!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres some more pictures from Friday. Still havent had the chance to look at Saturday's pictures yet


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

you make me sick.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Need a barf bag?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol........cant invite ur boy huh..... i c how it is.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol, it would have been a nice drive from SC


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

it wuda been worth it  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> It was def fun! I wish I could have made it out today but the weather sucks plus I'm beat from Friday and Saturday.


It would have been nice to make it out there but Sean's beat from sebring... I may make it to Road Atlanta the end of April or Petit le mans in October. I have family in GA & may take some time 

You got some great shots there!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Nate this is an F-ing GREAT SHOT!!!! NOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

These shots are awesome .....


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> it wuda been worth it  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, It would have man. I had a blast. Best year so far.


Lex's Guardian said:


> It would have been nice to make it out there but Sean's beat from sebring... I may make it to Road Atlanta the end of April or Petit le mans in October. I have family in GA & may take some time
> 
> You got some great shots there!


Thanks!! Man I would love to go to Road Atlanta! Sick track!!


Elvisfink said:


> Nate this is an F-ing GREAT SHOT!!!! NOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


Hahaha, thanks man. I only got one shot of it and luckily it came out perfect


DueceAddicTed said:


> These shots are awesome .....


Why thank you!!


----------

